# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اليوم السبت 1 يونيو (اخبار واعمدة)

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*أذكار الصباح


الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السماوات والأرض ولا يؤوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم - صدق الله العظيم- البقرة:255


مرة واحدة


لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ولا يقربك الشيطان 


قل هو الله أحد - قل أعوذ برب الفلق - قل أعوذ برب الناس


ثلاث مرات


تكفيه من كل شئ 


اللهم بك أصبحنا و بك أمسينا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك النشور


مرة واحدة


ــــــــ 


أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده. رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر


مرة واحدة 


ـــــــ


اللهم أنت ربي, لا إله إلا أنت , خلقتني وأنا عبدك, وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ماستطعت, أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت, أبوء لك بنعمتك علي و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي, فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


مرة واحدة


من قاله في الصباح ومات قبل المساء دخل الجنة 


بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم


ثلاث مرات


لم يضره شئ في ذلك اليوم - وفي رواية لم تصبه فجأة بلاء 


اللهم إني اسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة. اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي, اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي, اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي


مرة واحدة 










من قالها يحفظه الله من جميع الجهات 


اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك و ملائكتك وجميع خلقك أنك انت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك و أن محمداً عبدك ورسولك


أربع مرات


من قالها في الصباح أو المساء أعتقه الله من النار
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

في الهدف|ابوبكر عابدين




*هل يستفيد المريخ من دروس الماضي ؟؟


* بسم الله في المبتدأ والمنتهى ، عبر الإصدارة الجديدة صدى الملاعب نلتقي ونسير معاً علنا نصل إلى غايات الرشاد والبناء.


*قبل أن نتوقف كنا قد طرقنا أبواب الكرة السودانية عامة فوجدناها تسير بخطىً لم للأمام على كل الأحوال ! ودلفنا نحو نادي المريخ في ظل الإدارات السابقة فوجدناها جراب ملئ بالثغرات والثقوب والعورات وحينها قلنا كلمتنا عسى ولعل أن تجد أذناً صاغيةً.


*قبل فترة تم تعيين مجلس تسيير لإدارة النادي لمدة أربعة أشهر(قد تزيد) عسى ولعل أن يوقف النزيف ويضع اللبنات الصحيحة لبناء مريخ المستقبل المشرق رغم الظروف المحيطة والمعروفة للجميع ،


طريق المستقبل يمر عبر بوابة الإحتراف الذي وضعه الإتحاد الدولي (الفيفا) والذي بدوره سيقضي على نظام الهواية القديم والذي جعلنا رهن إرادة الأفراد الذين يدفعون من جيوبهم الخاصة وعلى مزاجهم الخاص أيضاً!!


*التفاؤل هو نهجنا في المرحلة المقبلة وها نحن نمد أيدينا بيضاء للمجلس الجديد داعمين ومساندين حتى تتحقق الأهداف.


*مجلس التسيير يضم عدداً من من رجال المال والأعمال والبعض نظر إليهم من خلال جيوبهم إعتقاداً منه بأنهم يملكون عصاموسى السحرية لحل كل المشاكل ناسين أومتناسين بأن المال لم يكن هو العقبة الأولى ولأنه كان منهمراً ولم تحل كل المشاكل !!


*لانعتقد بأن الأزمة هي المال في الأساس بل هي بكل تأكيد في توظيفه التوظيف الصحيح من أجل المصلحة العليا رغم أهميته كعنصر مهم في حسم كثير من الأمور.


*إذن يمكننا القول بأن الفكر الإداري السليم والمؤسس هو بوابة الخروج من الأزمة الإدارية في نادي المريخ بواسطة رجال يديرون مؤسسات تجارية ناجحة يمكنهم نقلها بكل سهولة للمريخ ويستصحبون معها تجاربهم في إدارة المؤسسات لاسيما وإن الأندية السودانية الكبرى لابد لها من التحول إلى عالم الإحتراف على حسب توجيهات الفيفا والكاف .


*سمعنا عن إجتماعات المجلس الجديد وعن الإنضباط والنظام والمؤسسية وترتيب العمل فزاد تفاؤلنا بالمستقبل الأخضر للمريخ ونأمل ألا يخيب ظننا فيهم .


*واجبنا يدعونا إلى تنبيه الإخوة في المجلس الجديد إلى أمر في غاية الأهمية ألا وهو عدم أهليتهم الفصل في المسائل الفنية ولذلك نتمنى أن يكونوا لجنة فنية إستشارية عليا تقيهم شر إتخاذ القرارات المصيرية في الشأن الفني.


*نقول ذلك وهم ينتظرون التقرير الفني من المدرب التونسي محمد عثمان الكوكي لتنفيذ بنوده في الشطب والتسجيل ونحن نعتقد بأن الواجب هو أن يستشير المجلس لجنته الفنية العليا قبل إتخاذ القرار المصيري الأخير لاسيما وإن الأخبار قد رشحت عن محتوى التقرير الفني والذي يتضمن الإستغناء عن خدمات كابتن الفريق فيصل العجب وهذا ما قد يجلب للمجلس الكثير من المتاعب .


*محمد عثمان الكوكي مدرب لم يجد القبول من قطاع واسع من جماهير المريخ وبالتالي فإن قراراته وتوصياته ستكون محل شد وجذب وبالتالي فإن مخرج المجلس الوحيد هو حماية نفسه من إتخاذ قرار فني صحيح في الشطب والتسجيل في عمومياته.


*لانعتقد بأن تعيين لجنة فنية عليا بصلاحيات هو أمر صعب خاصة في وجود كفاءات مشهود لها أمثال سيد سليم ومازدا وصلاح مشكلة وآخرين لايتسع المجال لذكرهم أجمعين والأخ إبراهومة المسعودية عضو المجلس المحترم أدرى بهم.


*قد يرى المجلس إستمرار الجهاز الفني الحالي حتى نهاية الدورة الأولى لاسيما وإن الفريق قد خرج من كل المنافسات الخارجية ولكننا نعتقد بأن بناء فريق المستقبل يبدأ من هذه اللحظة وليس بعد نهاية الدورة الثانية . 


*القرارات الفنية الصحيحة ومنها إختيار الجهاز الفني تحتاج إلى مشورة من عنده الرأي ، حتى تسلم الجرة وحتى لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين.


*نعتقد إن لجنة التسيير أمامها قضايا كثيرة ملحة تحتاج إلى التروي والتأني في وضع الحلول الناجعة لها كما وإن الفترة الزمنية المحددة من قبل الوزير (أربعة أشهر) لانعتقد بأنها كافية وتحتاج إلى تمديد إن أرادوا بالمريخ خيراً.


*نتمنى صادقين أن يستفيد المجلس الحالي من أخطاء الماضي وألا يتسرع في إتخاذ القرارات خاصة الفنية منها والله من وراء القصد.


*كرات في الهدف


*دخول الاعبين الأجانب عبر بوابات السماسرة غير المختصين طريق محفوف بالمخاطر وقد تضرر منه المريخ مرات ومرات .


*المشاركة في البطولة العربية تحت أي مسمى من المسميات خطر يتهدد المريخ والمتكسبين وهواة التسفار هم الأكثر حرصاً على السفر والمشاركة ولايهمهم مصير المريخ وسمعته .


*فريق المريخ غير جاهز ومشاركة الأجانب الذين نود إختبارهم خطأ يجب ألا يمر.


*الإهتمام بشباب المريخ هو المدخل الصحيح لبناء مستقبل المريخ حتى لانندم على نجوم في مستوى وليد علاء الدين وآخرين من دونه. 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*توجيهات الوالى سبب عدم مشاركة الحضرى فى المهرجان


علمت الزاوية أن جمال الوالى رئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية قد وجه عصام الحضرى حارس الفريق بضرورة الجلوس مع إتحاد الكرة والتنسيق مع الأمانة العامة للنادى لحل الأزمة نهائيا بعد أن أبدى الحضرى موافقته على الحل الودى وأشترط الوالى على الحضرى إنهاء الأزمة قبل أى مشاركة مع المريخ بعد أن شكره على المشاركة فى مهرجان تكريمه لذلك لم يشارك الحضرى فى مباراة التكريم كما كان متوقعا.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*البرير يظهر بشعار الهلال والجماهير تهتف ضد اكرم الهادي


شهدت مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري على شرف تكمريم جمال الوالي رئيس النادي عدد من الاحداث البارزة ، حيث ظهر الامين البرير رئيس الهلال في ملعب المريخ ، وكرم جمال الوالي رئيس المريخ ، وكان ظهور البرير بشعار الهلال ، حيث كان يرتدي جلباب ابيض ، وشال عليه شعار نادي الهلال، كما كان هتاف الجماهير ضد حارس مرمى المريخ اكرم الهادي ايضا حدثا غريبا ، بعد الهدف الذي ولج مرماه ، بعد ان اخرج الكرة بصورة خاطئة وسلمها لمهاجم الاهلي دومينيك وسجل منها الهدف ، وهتفت الجماهير ضد اكرم، وبعضها ساند عودة الحضري
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*موقع الاهلي: المريخ يطلب دومينيك


كشف موقع النادي الاهلي المصري عن ان نادي المريخ تقدم بطلب لنادي الاهلي من أجل الظفر بخدمات مهاجم الفريق دومينيك دا سليفا ، واشار الموقع الى ان المفاوضات كانت على هامش تواجد الاهلي في الخرطوم لمواجهة المريخ
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*معتصم جعفر يشيد باتفاقية الأهلي المصري وأهلي الخرطوم


أشاد الدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس اتحاد  الكرة بالاتفاقية التي وقعها نادي الأهلي الخرطوم مع الأهلي المصري خلال حفل الغداء الذي أقامه الدكتور جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي أمس بمنزله احتفالا بالبعثة الإدارية للأهلي المصري الذي وصل الخرطوم للمشاركة في احتفالات المريخ برئيسه ، وقال جعفر أن علاقات الأندية السودانية بنظيرتها الخارجية يجب أن لا تكون حكرا علي أندية القمة فقط ، مبينا أن الاتفاقية التي وقعها أهلي الخرطوم مع الأهلي المصري ستعود عليه بفوائد عديدة ، في كل المستويات ، وتمني أن تحذو بقية الأندية حذو الأهلي الخرطوم وتعقد اتفاقيات تسهم في تطوير الكرة السودانية
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*البشير يمنح الوالي وسام الرياضة الذهبي


قام المشير عمر حسن احمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية  مساء اليوم بتكريم جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ وذلك بمنحه وسام الرياضة الذهبي بتوصية مرفوعة من وزير الشباب والرياضة ، وقد تم التكريم بين شوطي مباراة المريخ امام الاهلي المصري ، وحضر التكريم عدد من طاقم الوزراء بالحكومة وسفير جمهورية مصر بالسودان سعادة عبد الغفار الديب ، وقد نال جمال الوالي تكريم من عدة جهات إعترافا بجهوده في ترقية البنية التحتية والإستثمار بنادي المريخ ، ومساهمته في الرياضة السودانية









*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*لاهلي يهزم المريخ بثنائية


فاز الأهلي المصري على المريخ 2-صفر في المباراة الودية التي جمعت بين الفريقين على ملعب المريخ مساء اليوم تكريما لرئيس المريخ جمال الوالي
وتقدم الأهلي بهدف في الدقيقة 55 عن طريق السيد حمدي من تسديدة قوية.
وأضاف دومينيك دا سيلفا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 70 بعد كرة مرتدة من الحارس أكرم الهادي.
وسيطر المريخ على الشوط الأول وكان الأكثر استحواذا على الكرة ولم يظهر مهاجمو الأهلي الا بعد مرور نصف ساعة من خلال تسديدة أحمد شكري التي تصدى لها الهادي.
وشهدت المباراة عودة حسام غالي قائد الأهلي الى صفوف الفريق بعد غياب منذ ديسمبر الماضي بسبب الاصابة.









*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*توجيهات الوالى سبب عدم مشاركة الحضرى فى المهرجان


علمت الزاوية أن جمال الوالى رئيس لجنة التسيير المريخية قد وجه عصام الحضرى حارس الفريق بضرورة الجلوس مع إتحاد الكرة والتنسيق مع الأمانة العامة للنادى لحل الأزمة نهائيا بعد أن أبدى الحضرى موافقته على الحل الودى وأشترط الوالى على الحضرى إنهاء الأزمة قبل أى مشاركة مع المريخ بعد أن شكره على المشاركة فى مهرجان تكريمه لذلك لم يشارك الحضرى فى مباراة التكريم كما كان متوقعا.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*ابوهريرة حسين يتحرش بالكوكي في غرف اللاعبين
العقلاء منعوهما من الاشتباك
 تحرش قطب المريخ ورئيس اتحاد الناشئين السابق ابوهريرة حسين عقب نهاية المباراة بالمدرب محمد عثمان الكوكي وكاد ان يشتبك معه ووصفه بعديم الموهبة وليس لديه ما يقدمه للمريخ ولولا تدخل العقلاء لحدث اشتباك بين المدرب وابوهريرة حسين 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الحضري لـ(الزاوية):"مستعد للجلوس مع اتحاد الكرة وليست لدي مشكلة مع المريخ"


ابدى عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ استعداداه للجلوس مع اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني خلال الايام المقبلة ، من اجل الوصول الى حل نهائي لازمته مع المريخ
وقال الحضري في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية):" لم أكن رافضا للجلوس مع اتحاد الكرة من قبل ، ولكن الجميع يعرف انه كان هنالك بلاغ ضدي ، وأمر قبض كان ينتظرني في المطار ، مما منعني من الحضور ، والان تمت تسوية الامر ، ولذلك عدت الى السودان ، وجاهز للجلوس مع اتحاد الكرة "
واكد الحضري انه يكن كل احترام وتقدير لجمهور المريخ ولرئيس النادي جمال الوالي وقال:" جئت من أجل مشاركة الوالي تكريمه ، بغض النظر من مشاركتي في المباراة من عدمها، واعتقد ان الوالي يستحق التكريم "
واشار الحضري الى انه ليست لديه مشكلة مع المريخ حاليا وقال:" ارغب في مواصلة المشوار مع المريخ ، وليس لدي مشكلة مع احد ، خاصة اعضاء المجلس الجديد للنادي وعلى راسهم جمال الوالي، وانا احترم الجميع"
هنوه الحضري الى ان الظروف التي مر بها المريخ خلال الفترة الماضية كانت صعبة وقال:" لم أكن وحدي من طلب فسخ التعاقد ، فباسكال كان يريد فسخ تعاقده ، وكلتشي ومكسيم وموانزا ، كل اللاعبين الاجانب كانوا يريدون فسخ تعاقدهم"
واضاف:" في النهاية انا لاعب محترف ، تديني اديك ، ما تدنيش مشي حدي"
واختتم الحضري تصريحاته بالتاكيد على احترامه لجمهور المريخ والمجلس الجديد قائلا:" ساجلس مع اتحاد الكرة لتسوية الامر بصورة نهائية ولا امانع في الاستمرار"
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الهداف الجزائرية: الكاميروني ايينغا المرشح للمريخ اجرى عملية غضروف مفصلي للركبة


كشفت صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية في عددها الصادر بتاريخ 8  ابريل 2013 ان اللاعب الكاميروني انيست ايينغا، اللاعب المرشح لفريق المريخ ، ومهاجم فريق الشلف الجزائري ، اجرى عملية غضروف مفصلي للركبة ويخضع لتدريبات تأهيل ، واشارت الصحيفة الى ان اللاعب كثير المشاكل ، وقد دخل في صراعات عديدة مع الادارة ، كما توقف عن التدريبات لفترة طويلة ، بعد خلافات مع ادارة النادي
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*رئيس الهلال يكرم الوالي في لفتة بارعة


وجدت الاشادة من مجلس المريخ
كفرووتر/ قام السيد الامين البرير رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال بتكريم د. جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ وذلك عقب التكريم الرئاسي الذى منح للوالي .
وقد ثمن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ تكريم رئيس المريخ من قبل رئيس نادي الهلال فى المهرجان , واعتبرها خطوة هامة فى العلاقة بين قطبي الكرة السودانية لما فيه مصحلة كرة القدم فى البلد .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مكسيم يلفت الانظار ويقدم اوراق اعتماده امام الاهلي المصري


مكسيم كاد ان يحزم حقائب الرحيل
فشل موسيس
 قدم مدافع المريخ مكسيم اوراق اعتماده بالامس امام الاهلي المصري واستطاع اللاعب ان يبعد كل الكرات العالية والمعكوسة من العمق والاطراف وشكل ترسانة دفاعية تكسرت امامها هجمات الاهلي الا من بعض اخطاء الحارس اكرم الذي قدم هدفا هدية للاعب دومنيك حينما مرر الكرة قصيرة بدون قصد والكرة الثانية التي اخطأ فيها اللاعب غاندي ليجد الاشادة والتقدير من الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة من داخل الاستاد وصفقت له كثيرا خاصة ان مروره كان عير مباراة كبيرة وهي مقابلة المريخ امام الاهلي المصري والتي فشل فيها اللاعب الضجة موسيس
علما بأن اللاعب قدم مستوى مميزا نال به اشادة واستحسان كل اللذين تابعو اللقاء من داخل الاستاد او علي شاشات التلفزيون .. وهم يتسائلون عن الاسباب الحقيقة التي جعلت الكوكي ان يحبس لاعب في قيمة الكاميروني علي مقاعد البدلاء ؟ 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الاهلي يكرم الوالي


كفرووتر/ قام النادي الاهلي المصري بتكريم د. جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بمنح درع النادي الاهلي وقد سلمه الدرع الاستاذ خالد الدرندلي عضوء مجلس الادارة ورئيس بعثة النادي الاهلي .ويعتبر التكريم من نادي القرن فى القارة الافريقية والوطن العربي للرئيس الاكثر شعبية للاندية العربية .
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*نهاية ازمة الحضري والمريخ وديا


اللاعب يغادر صباح اليوم
كفرووتر/ عقب مهرجان السيد جمال الوالي مباشرة مساء امس فقد عقد الرئيس الدكتور جمال الوالي جلسة بحارس الفريق الدولي عصام الحضري بمنزله استمرت لساعة ونصف من مساء امس الجمعة وعلمت كفرووتر ان الحضري اعلن عن اعتذاره للتصعيد الاخير وقبوله مواصلة نشاطه مع الفريق كالمعتاد عقب عودته من لندن والتي سيمضي فيها عشرة أيام من أجل المشاركة في البرنامج الإعدادي مع المريخ استعداداً للنصف الثاني للموسم التنافسي بجانب مسابقة دوري أبطال العرب المقامة بالمملكة العربية السعودية نهاية الشهر الجاري .
الى ذلك يتوقع ان يغادر صباح اليوم اللاعب الى مصر بعد ان شارك في كرنفال الوالي بالامس 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*خروج موسيس بعد ثلث ساعة من دخوله بديلا لاوليفية


كفرووتر/  اخرج المدرب التونسي اللاعب اولي موسيس بعد مرور عشرين دقيقة من دخوله بديلا للاعب اوليفية وحل بديلا عنه اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*اكرم الهادي خرج من الملعب الى غرف الملابس


كفرووتر عقب استبداله خرج الحارس اكرم الهادي من الملعب الى غرف الملابس وكان الكوكي قد ادخل الحارس النسور بدلا من اكرم 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مشجع اهلاوي تعرض لازمة تم اسعافه


كفرووتر/ تعرض احد مشجعي النادي الاهلي المصري قبل قليل الى حالة ضيق تنفس تم اسعافه داخل الملعب بنجاح وعاد الى موقعه بالمقصورة الرئيسية
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*حائط صد

دموع فى عيون وقحه

*خرج علينا الإعلام الازرق وهو يذرف دموع التماسيح على الحاله الإقتصاديه فى البلاد ويُذكر الجميع بمعاناة مواطنى ابوكرشولا والنازحين والمستشفيات التى تحتاج إلى دعم عاجل

*تذكر الإعلام الازرق فجاءه ان هنالك من يحتاج للعون والدعم المستعجل من مواطنى بلادى عندما تم الإعلان رسمياً عن موعد مهرجان تكريم الدكتور جمال الوالى

*ووجد الإعلام الازرق ضالته فى خبر كاذب جاء على صدر صحيفة الإهرام المصريه التى تحدثت عن اموال كثيره تصل لقرابه المليون دولار دفعها الدكتور جمال الوالى حتى يتم تكريمه

*ولعلم هؤلاء الدكتور جمال الوالى لايحتاج للتكريم والشهره لان الجميع يعلم من هو الدكتور جمال محمد عبدالله الوالى والذى جعل احلام جماهير المريخ تعانق عنان السماء

*يتحدث الإعلام الازرق بان الدكتور جمال الوالى قد دفع لتكريم نفسه وغضوا الطرف عن رئيس ناديهم الذى دفع حتى يفلت من العقاب فى موضوع لكمة الحيمودى الشهيره

*دموع التماسيح التى ذرفها الإعلام الازرق كان اول بها فريقهم الهلكان والذى ارهقته الخلافات والصراعات التى حاول الإعلام الازرق كثيراً إخفائها دون فائده

*والاسواء من كل هذا الحديث السخيف الذى خطه يراع احد النكرات فى عالم الصحافه يُدعى (حسن وراق) من اجل الظهور على حساب الدكتور جمال الوالى وكرس كل مقاله من اجل الإساءه للدكتور جمال الوالى والتشكيك فى امواله

*تقيأ (حسن كذاب) وارغى وازبد من خلال المقال وقال بانه لايعرف شخص اسمه جمال الوالى وهنالك الكثير من الامور المريبه وراء ظهوره المفاجئ فى الساحه

*اولاً يجب ان يعلم النكره(حسن وراق) ان الدكتور جمال الوالى لايعرفه إلا (كرام القوم) وانت بالتاكيد لست منهم لذلك يبقى عدم معرفتك بالدكتور جمال الوالى امر وارد وبشده

*اتمنى ان يواصل الدكتور جمال الوالى فى طريقه بفتح بلاغات مستعجله فى مواجهة اى صحفى يتمادى فى الاساءه والشتائم كما فعل مع صحيفة الاسياد ورئيس مجلس إدارتها تيتاوى

*لان مثل هؤلاء لاينفع معهم إلا هذا الإسلوب ويجب على الدكتور جمال الوالى ان يبتعد عن الجوديه وتدخلات الإصلاح لانها تُغرى هؤلاء الرجرجه بالتمادى ومواصلة السباب

*لا يوجد امام الدكتور جمال الوالى شئ سوى القانون من اجل إعادة حقه الادبى من هؤلاء.ومن المؤسف ان تتبنى خط الإساءه والتجريح صحيفة على راس مجلس إدارتها نقييب الصحفيين السودانيين محى الدين تيتاوى

الظُلم ظُلمات ياكوكى

*لعب الحظ كثيراً مع المحترف الكاميرونى (المظلوم)ماكسيم مانغى بعد ان وجد الفرصه امامه اثبات نفسه امام فريق القرن الافريقى وامام عدد كبير من مشجعى نادى المريخ

*وجد الكاميرونى ماكسيم مانغى نفسه فى مواجهة بطل القرن الافريقى بعد ان إبتعد عن اللعب التنافسى لفترة طويلة ولم يجد الكوكى حلاً سوى الدفع به بعد غياب ضفر لتواجده مع المنتخب 

*احرج ماكسيم مانغى المدرب التونسى وظهر بمستوى مميز للغايه ليؤكد للجميع حجم الإستهداف الكبير الذى تعرض له هذا المدافع من المدرب صاحب المزاج المتقلب عثمان الكوكى

*المستوى الذى قدمه ماكسيم مانغى بالامس كفيل باعادة النظر فى إستمرار هذا المخرب التونسى من جديد فى قيادة المنطقه الفنيه لنادى المريخ

*وضح وبمالايدع مجالاً للشك ان المدرب التونسى لديه (خيار وفقوس)فى إختياراته الفنيه لتشكيلة الاحمر

*لايمكن ان يتواجد لاعب فى إمكانيات ماكسيم مانغى على دكة البدلاء ويتم توليف لاعب وسط فى خانة قلب الدفاع كما حدث فى مباراة القمه وعدد من مباريات الدوره الاولى للدورى الممتاز

*انصفت عناية السماء المحترف الكاميرونى واكدت للجميع ان هنالك عدد من المظاليم فى إحتياطى المريخ بسبب هذا المدرب التونسى غريب الاطوار

*حسب المستوى الذى قدمه الكاميرونى بالامس فهو يُعتبر مدافع مكتمل من كل النواحى باجادته التام لكل متطلبات وظيفته من إنضباط دفاعى وصرامه وتعامل مميز مع كل الهجمات

*اصبح المريخ فى غنى عن تسجيل اى مدافع محلى او محترف بعد ان اثبت ماكسيم انه مظلوم ولديه الكثير الذى يمكن ان يقدمه لفريق المريخ

*من الواضح ان هنالك عدد من الامور الغامضه فى موضوع الكاميرونى ماكسيم مانغى ويجب ان تنكشف الحقائق عاجلاً حتى يعلم الجمهور الاحمر كل مايدور داخل الديار المريخيه

* وكل ما اخشاه ان تواصل ايادى (الكوكى الخربه)العبث بكشوفات نادى المريخ وتُبعد كل (الصالح)وتُبقى (على الطالح) من اجل اغراض اخرى لا علاقه لها بمصلحة المريخ

فى السنتر
*لم تُقصر جماهير المريخ وتدافعت بكثافه من اجل إنجاح المهرجان ومشاركة الدكتور جمال الوالى فى التكريم

*وشكل اولتراس جوارح المريخ حضوراً مميزاً من خلال قيادتهم للتشجيع بصورة مميزه من على المدرجات

*التحية والثناء لاخوان عبدالعزيز والصادق واوا على مجهوداتهم الكبيره فى مساندة نادى المريخ عبر المدرجات ولم يبخلوا بالجهد والعرق فى سبيل تقديم الدعم للاعبى نادى المريخ فى اصعب الظروف

*لن نستبق الاحكام على اللاعبين الجدد المرشحين للإنضمام للمريخ و الذين شاركوا بالامس لان مباراة واحده لاتكفى للحُكم عليهم .

*كل مانتمناه ان نبتعد عن المجامله فى عملية التسجيل فى نادى المريخ حتى لانعود للمربع الاول من جديد

*نجاح مهرجان الامس لن يُعجب بعض الاقلام الزرقاء التى تهوى السباحة عكس التيار .

*رغم وجود بعض الاصوات النشاذ شاركت عدد من الاقلام الزرقاء (المحترمه)فى الكتابة عن الدكتور جمال الوالى فى العدد الخاص الذى اصدرته صحيفة الزعيم بقيادة الاستاذ الدسوقى وايمن كبوتش وشجرابى

*ليتاكد للجميع ان البطن الزرقاء (بطرانه)وهى تُنجب مثل الاستاذ دسوقى وفى نفس الوقت يخرج منها امثال الرشيد ومعتصم محمود

حائط اخير
موتوا كمد






*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صورة الوالى تزين الموقع الرسمى لنادى الهلال




حرص موقع الهلال الرسمى فى الشبكة العنكبوتية فى مدخلة الرئيسى على تهنئة لرئيس المريخ جمال الوالى بمناسبة فوزه بلقب اكثر الرؤوسا شعبية فى استفتاء برنامج (صدى الملاعب) وتداول مشجعى المريخ التهنئة المقدمة على الموقع
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغني حمد المريخابي
					

ابوهريرة حسين يتحرش بالكوكي في غرف اللاعبين
العقلاء منعوهما من الاشتباك
تحرش قطب المريخ ورئيس اتحاد الناشئين السابق ابوهريرة حسين عقب نهاية المباراة بالمدرب محمد عثمان الكوكي وكاد ان يشتبك معه ووصفه بعديم الموهبة وليس لديه ما يقدمه للمريخ ولولا تدخل العقلاء لحدث اشتباك بين المدرب وابوهريرة حسين 




ده الكلام احييك المريخي الاصيل ابوهريرة

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*جماهير المريخ تداعب الحضرى بنقصان وزنه ويرد عليها بـ (التقشف)




داعب عدد من جماهير واعلام المريخ حارس مرمى فريقهم المصرى عصام الحضرى فى مهرجان الامس تكريما لجمال الوالى رئيس النادى وسأله عدد منهم عن نقص وزنه فى الفترة الماضية وظهور ذلك على جسمه فرد الحضرى مداعبا من سألوه (ده التقشف) 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*.موانزا ومكسيم يوافقا على الاعارة ويشترطا




وافق لاعبا المريخ الكاميرونى مكسيم والزامبى مونزا على الاعارة التى اقترحها عليهم مجلس ادارة الفريق حتى نهاية الموسم وافادت مصادر مقربة لـ (سودانا فوق) ان اللاعبان اشترطا ان تكون الاعارة داخل الخرطوم وليس لاى من فرق الولايات الشىء الذى جعل المريخ يقترح لهم فرق الموردة واهلى الخرطو
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*

الحضري لم يسلم من هتاف الجمهور ضده حتى في منصة كبار الضيوف




قابل جمهور المريخ حضور الحارس عصام الحضري لمهرجان تكريم جمال الوالي بغضب واضح، ظهر عند الترحيب به في الاذاعة الداخلية للاستاد حيث هتف ضده الجمهور المواجه لمقصورة كبار الضيوف التي كان يقف فيها اللاعب في الصفوف الخلفية، وقابل الحضري ردة فعل الجمهور بكثير من البرود.
وتواجد الحضري في منصة كبار الضيوف ولكنه ظل واقفا في الصف الأخير بسبب زحمة الضيوف وعدم وجود مقعد شاغر واستمر وقوفه حتى نهاية المباراة.
وكانت أعداد من جماهير المريخ أعلنت رفضها فكرة مشاركة الحضري في أي وقت من المباراة وعددت في المنتديات على الانترنت بافساد المهرجان في حالة مشاركة الحضري، الشيء الذي دعى رئيس النادي جمال الوالي عدم قبول فكرة مشاركته في المهرجان نتيجة ردة الفعل الجماهيرية بعد وصول اللاعب للخرطوم مساء الخميس.  


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الخرطوم الوطني يطلب ثلاثي الامل


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم طلب نادي الخرطوم الوطني بالامس ثلاثي الامل عامر عادل وادم ساير وعلى النور لضمهم في كشوفات الفريق في يونيو المقبل وحسب الزعيم فان الامل قد وافق على اطلاق سراح الثلاثي و يتوقع ان يكمل الناديين اجراءات انتقال الثلاثي خلال الساعات القادمة
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*سانتو يطالب بضم اوليفية في كشوفات المريخ


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم طالب الكابتن فتح الرحمن سانتو نجم المريخ السابق المريخ بضم اللاعب اوليفية وقال في حديثه للصدي ان اللاعب اقنع الفنيين والجماهير في 45 دقيقة قدم فيها مستويات مميزة واستطاع ان يرهق دفاع الاهلي المصري ولم اطالب قط على الاطلاق بتسجيل لاعب في 45 دقيقة ولكن العاجي حالة فريدة  
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكور عبد الغتي
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*صباح الخير عبدالغني . . . يديك ألف عافية على مجهوداتك العظيمة
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخ الكريم  عبدالغني
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

* يديك ألف عافية على مجهوداتك الرائع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عبد الغني على الابداعات الصباحية
ولك كل التحية يارائع

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*تشكرووووو ياااا شباب علي المرور 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صيحة


موسي مصطفي 




ميلاد مكسيم ..براءة جماهير المريخ وموت الكوكي!! 




تابعنا مباراة المريخ والاهلي المصري بالامس من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها!!


المريخ خسر المباراة ولكنه كسب لاعب و مدافع فولاذي ..حريف.. قوي طويل القامة يجيد التعامل مع الكرات العكسية التي كان (ناس نجم الدين ) ورفاقه يدخلونها الشباك بعدم مقدرتهم على التعامل معها!!


مجلس التقشف يجب ان يحاس لانه ترك الحبل على القارب لممارسات خاطئة كشفتها مباراة الامس


تغييب مكسيم عمدا عن مباريات كان المريخ في حاجة ماسة فيها لمدافع قوي يجب ان لا يمر مرور الكرام!!


ما حدث امام الاهلي بداية لكشف الكثير والمثير والجراب مليان يا جمال وخلي عينك مفتحة!!


لمصلحة من تم تغيب مرتضي كبير ولمصلحة من حورب جاكسون ولمصلحة من يحارب مكسيم!!


لا نقول ان الامر فيه سمسرة ولكن تصفية الحسابات دفعت مدرب المريخ لتمرير اجندة غيره وهو يدفع بلاعبين ضعاف القدرات وابعاد لاعبين اصحاب قدرات مهولة ويحتاجهم المريخ!!


الكوكي كان اثر المهاجمين لمكسيم وجاكسون ومن قبلهم باسكال وبالامس دفع باللاعب مكسيم امام الاهلي المصري كي يحرجه ويقول للجمهور هذا هو مكسيم !!  








لكن مكسيم كان اخرج لسانه على طريقة رونالدو وقدم مباراة العمر وكان افضل نجوم المريخ!!


كل الكرات التي عبرت من امام مدافعي المريخ من بينهم اللاعب المميز باسكال وجدت مكسيم الذي تعامل معها بحزم!!


لاول مرة انا اشجع الاهلي المصري ارى بام عيني وائل جمعة يسقط على الارض ويتلوي من الالم بسبب صدامه مع مكسيم في احد الكرات!!


وائل جمعة الذي وصف بان بــــ(ياكل) الزلط خرج عن الملعب في قبل نهاية الشوط الاول !!


اجمل مافي تكريم الاخ جمال ميلاد لاعب اسمه مكسيم ولو قام الكوكي او مجلس المريخ بشطب اللاعب يكون المدرب لا تهمه مصلحة المريخ ويجب ان يخرج اليوم قبل الغد !!


وجود الكوكي خطر على المريخ لانه يوتر الاجواء


الكوكي غاب اسبوعا واحد رأينا المريخ الذي عرفناه كورة ومتعة وجمال .


مدرب يفشل في تطليف وتنقية الاجواء غير جدير بتدريب المريخ على الاطلاق حتى لو كان ماريو زاجالو او فرانك ريكارد او هاينكس مش الكوكي!!


يجب ان يغادر الكوكي حتى لو فقدنا الممتاز لان مدرب يحارب اللاعبين غير جدير بالاحترام ولا المواصلة!!


يجب ان يحترم الكوكي نفسه ويعقد مؤتمرا صحافيا ويتقدم باستقالته ويعتذر للاعب مكسيم وجماهير المريخ التي حملت اللاعب في اكثر من مباراة دولية!!


جماهير المريخ التي حملت سكسك وابوعنجة والعجب على الاعناق ومن قبلهم سامي لا يمكن ان تحمل ضبعا ولا حملا وديعا يا كوكي!!


و من يتعنت ويرفض تنفيذ رغبتها يكون (بينتحر)


الكوكي انتحر يا رجالة!!
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صحيفة الصدى


البشير يمنح الوالي وسام الرياضة الذهبي في مهرجان تاريخي والأحمر يخسر أمام الأهلي
البرير يكرم رئيس المريخ والحضري يتابع المهرجان من المقصورة ومصطفى عثمان يشيد بالجماهير الحمراء
أوليفيه يشكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى فريق القرن ونجم الفجيرة الإماراتي يحصل على اشادة الجماهير
خمسة لاعبون ينضمون للازرق في التسجيلات التكميلية وسيدي بيه وإلمامي يظهران مه الهلال في القسم الثاني
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صحيفة الزعيم


رئيس الجمهورية يمنح الوالي وسام الرياضة الذهبي
المريخ يخسر أمام أهلي القرن بثنائية في مهرجان إستثنائي والفريق طارق يثمن مشاركة البرير
ماكسيم وموانزا يوافقان على الإعارة والثنائي أوليفيه وغراندي ينتزعان إعجاب الجمهور
الملعب يكتسي حلة ذهبية وحشود جماهيرية تزف الرئيس الأكثر شعبية
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صحيفة صدى الملاعب


الأهلي يفوز بالكأس والوالي يمنع الحضري
الهلال يفتتح بسيدي بيه والضرائب تثير أزمة في التسجيلات
د. معصتم لصدى الملاعب : نثق في مازدا وقادرون على توفير الحماية لصقور الجديان
فريق القرن يتفوق على المريخ في مباراة التكريم
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صحيفة عالم النجوم


هلال الملايين ينزل بالتقيل
جماهير المريخ تهتف لرئيس الهلال كبير كبير يابرير
سيد البلد يخطف درة المنتخب
الأهلي يهزم المريخ في التكريم المهيب والجماهير تهتف ضد الحضري والوالي يمنعه المشاركة
البرير : متفاءل بنجاح الثنائي وليد ومروان  






الهلال يدخل التسجيلات بالتقيل ويضم الخماسي الوطني والأجنبي
وليد الفاشر : رغبتي حست إنتقالي للهلال وجاهز للتحدي والمنافسة
مروان الحرية : الطرف الأيسر بالهلال سيشهد تنافسا قويا
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صحيفة قوون


مهرجان إستثنائي لرئيس المريخ الوالي
وسام الرياضة الذهبي من رئاسة الجمهورية لجمال الوالي في مباراة المريخ والأهلي المصري التاريخية
محترف الدوري الفرنسي يقترب من الهلال
الكوكي يوصي بتسجيل الإيفواري وأليفيرا والغاني قراندي ويرفض الوطنيين ويطالب بالشباب
البشير يقلد الوالي وسام الرياضة الذهبي
الهلال يقترب من نجم ليون الفرنسي
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صـحـيـفــــة الـمــــوج الازرق :






• الهلال يدخل التسجيلات بالدفع الرباعي ورئيسه يكرم جمال الوالي  








• الاهلي المصري يكسب المريخ بثنائية


• هلال الفاشر : وليد هديتنا لهلال الاب .. والموج الازرق ترحب بصدى الملاعب 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :






• البرير يشارك في مهرجان رئيس المريخ ويتعهد بعدم تسجيل فيصل العجب


• ازمة مالية طاحنة في الهلال واجتماع طارىء لمجلسه اليوم


• اليوم انطلاقة التسجيلات التكميلية والهلال يستاهلها بالثلاثي
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك الشكر الاخ عبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻴﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ


ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﺳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻰ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺃﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻳﺜﻤﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ
ﻣﺎﻛﺴﻴﻢ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻘﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻋﺎﺭﺓ .. ﻭﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ ﻭﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻯ ﻳﻨﺘﺰﻋﺎﻥ ﺍﻋﺠﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮﻑ ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻫﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻥ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ
ﻓﻰ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ .. ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﻮﺳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻰ
ﺗﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﻰ ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻰ
ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻷﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ ﻭﻏﺮﺍﻧﺪﻯ
ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻠﺔ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻛﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ
ﻣﺮﺗﻀﻰ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻳﻨﺘﺰﻉ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﺍ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ
ﻣﺎﻛﺴﻴﻢ ﻳﻨﺘﺰﻉ ﺍﻷﻋﺠﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﻳﺜﻤﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺗﻐﻄﻴﺔ ﺃﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
ﻣﺎﻛﺴﻴﻢ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﻧﺰﺍ ﻳﻮﺍﻓﻘﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻋﺎﺭﺓ
ﻭﻻﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﺗﻔﺎﻫﻢ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
على شرف تكريم الرئيس جمال الوالي .. المريخ يخسر امام فريق القرن بثنائية نظيفة .. السيد حمدي يتقدم .. اكرم يهدي الموريتاني الثاني .. والثنائي يقدم اوراق اعتماده رسميا
مرتضى كبير ينتزع مقعدا دائما .. حسام غالي يعود بعد غيبة ..
الكوكي يشرك كاسينيو وسطا دفاعا .. اوليفيه يبصم مبكرا .. ماكسيم ينتزع الاعجاب
في ليلة الوفاء لمن اجزل العطاء بالقلعة الحمراء .. رئيس الجمهزرية يكرم الوالي بوسام الرياضة الذهبي 
حضور رسمي وشعبي  .. والمقصورة تتزين بالدبلوماسيين 
الملعب يلبس حلة زاهية .. وحشود جماهيرية تزف الرئيس الاكثر شعبية
رئيس اللجنة العليا : يكفي جمال انه وحد كل الوان الطيف في القلعة الحمراء كما وحدت ابو كرشولا الشعب السوداني
وسط ضوابط مشددة التسجيلات الصيفية تنطل صباح اليوم بالاكاديمية .. الهلال يدخل بالرباعي وغموض في موقف المريخ
الخرطوم يطلب خدمات ثلاثي الامل عطبرة رسميا .. 
استمرار حداثة مدربا مع فريق الاتحاد لنهاية الموسم
رسميا السلاطين يغيرون وجهة المعسكر للجزائر
الاهلي شندي يرغب في تجديد عقد المجنس مالك ايزاك
طلاق بين الموردة والمحترف المصري محمد فوزي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻲ .. ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .. ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻳﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﻮﺭﺓ .. ﻭﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﺮﻡ ﺭﺋﻴﺴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻬﺮﺟﺎﻥ ( ﺧﻤﺲ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ )
ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ
ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ : ﻧﻌﺎﻫﺪﻛﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻗﺎﺋﺪﺍ ﻟﻤﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
الاحمر يخسر امام الاهلي المصري بثنائية
ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻳﺸﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ
الحضري يتابع المباراة من المقصورة
البرير يكرم رئيس المريخ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻤﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﻔﺎﺟﺊ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺳﺎﻳﺮ
المريخ ينظم مهرجانا تاريخيا .. رئيس الجمهورية يكرم الوالي ويمنحه وسام الرياضة الذهبي
الفريق بكري حسن صالح يتلو قرار تكريم رئيس المريخ والقرار الجمهوري رقم 89
العاب نارية واجواء احتفالية ومصطفى عثمان يشيد بالوالي ويتحدث عن مسيرته في القلعة الحمراء
الوالي يكرم حسن حمدي والمؤسسات تتبارى في الاحتفاء بجمال وانصار الاحمر يتفاعلون مع الحدث
الاعلام الحمراء والصفراء تغطي الملعب وصور الوالي في كل مكان ومهرجان القرن تظاهرة في حب بتني نهضة المريخ
الوالي نمبر ون على رؤساء الدول العربية
رئيس الهلال يشكل حضورا في الاحتفالية ويكرم رئيس المريخ ومجلس الاحمر يثمن خطوة البرير
الايفواري  يقدم اوراق اعتماده .. الاهلي المصري يكسب المريخ بثنائية السيد حمدي ودومينيك 
اوليفية يشكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى فريق القرن ونجم الفجيرة الاماراتي يحصل على اشادة الجماهير
الكوكي يدفع بغراندي منذ البداية ومويسيس يظهر في الشوط الثاني ويخرج قبل نهاية اللقاء 
التونسي يتيح الفرصة لماكسيم ومصعب عمر وميسي الشباب وموانزا يرتدون شعار الاهلي المصري
الفيل اقنع في 45 دقيقة وتراجع في الشوط الثاني .. سانتو : اوليفيه مهاجم متمكن سريع يجيد التخزين ومراوغ والمريخ ظل يبحث عن لاعبين بهذه المواصفات منذ فترة طويلة .. صاحب تكوين جسماني قوي ويجيد التسديد لياقة عالية ولايحتاج الى المزيد من الاختبارات.. لعب شوطا واحدا واثبت جدارته واتمنى مشاهدته مرتديا شعار الاحمر ولا تترددوا في اكمال الصفقة .. نطالب دائما بعدم الاستعجال في الحكم على اللاعبين ومنحهم الفرصة الكاملة والايفواري اجبرنا على كسر القاعدة 
عصام الدحيش : لاعب كبير وصاحب امكانات .. والمهرجان خرج بافضل صورة والجماهير ردت الدين لقائد المسيرة 
الجيلي عبد الخير : ماكسيم قدم اداء جيدا ومشاركة الشباب تحسب للكوكي والاحتفاء بالوالي تكريم لكل رؤساء المريخ
التسجيلات التكميلية تنطلق اليوم .. المريخ يركز على الاجانب ويتخلص من الثنائي ويتعاقد مع اوليفيه وغراندي .. محمد موسى يغادر القلعة الحمراء والاحمر يقيد حارسا وظهيرا ايسر ومهاجمين 
الهلال يضيف خمسة لاعبين .. الكوماندوز يفاجئون القمة ويقتربون من مهاجم الفهود .. والاكسبريس يطلب اوتومالا مهاجم الخرطوم .. اهلي مدني جاهز لتلبية مطالب بكري المدينة .. صعوبات تعترض تعاقد السلاطين مه ديمبا ومريخ الفاشر ينتدب كاباقامبي وادمز ويطلب محمد موسى وماكسيم من المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* صحيفة صدى الملاعب


الأهلي يفوز بالكأس .. والوالي يمنع الحضري
الهلال يفتتح بسيدي بيه .. والضرائب تثير أزمة في التسجيلات
رئيس الجمهورية يقلد الوالي وسام الرياضة الذهبي .. الاهلي يفوز على المريخ بهدفين وينال الكاس الرئاسي
الوالي للاهرام سبورت : الحضري هو من طلب المشاركة في تكريمي
عبد المجيد جعفر ينصح بالتعاقد مع اوليفي
رمضان عجب وراجي يشاركان في مباراة زامبيا
المريخ يطلب دومينيك رسميا من الاهلي
الهداف الجزائرية : الكاميروني ايينغا المرشح للمريخ اجرى عملية غضروف مفصلي للركبة
الوالي : المريخ يستعين بمجدي شمس الدين في اجتماعه بالحضري
الميركاتو الصيفي ينطلق اليوم .. خصم 5% من مقدم عقد اي لاعب لصالح الضرائب  .. 
رئيس لجنة التسجيلات  : لن نكمل تعاقد اي لاعب لا يلتزم بدفع الضريبة
الهلال يطلب خدمات ظهير الامل .. والصراع يشتد بينه والخرطوم حول على النور
فريق القرن يتفوق على المريخ في مباراة التكريم .. حمدي ودومينيك يسجلان للضيوف .. وظهور انيق للايفواري اوليفي .. تكريم خاص من جماهير المريخ ووزارة المعادن وحضور فخيم للهلال في المحفل 
الكوكي يشرك ثنائي الشباب والفريقان يتبادلان اللاعبين .. تابلوهات رائعة لاوليفي .. نجوم الفريقين يسددون كرات للجماهير
الامين البرير يكرم الوالي .. عربة موديل 2013 من القطب المريخي الفادني .. الوالي يعلن عن تنازله من الدخل للقوات المسلحة 
هاشم مطر : تكريم الوالي وسام على صدر الرياضيين
التكريم ينهال على الوالي ورئيس الجمهورية يقلده بوسام الرياضة الذهبي .. غاندي كاسينيو تحت ضغط بركات .. وسام الرياضة الذهبي للوالي من رئاسة الجمهورية .. جماهير المريخ تكرم جمال الوالي .. الالعاب النارية تجمل لليلة التاريخية
عبد المجيد جعفر يطالب المريخ بالتعاقد الفوري مع اوليفي : المريخ كسب مهاجما مرعبا .. سريع ومشاكس ومهاري لابعد الحدود .. لن يجد الاحمر افضل من الايفواري المميز واللاعب يذكرني بالراحل ايداهور .. سرعته 8 من 10 والكنترول والمهارة 9 من 10 وواضح ان الكوكي يعرفه



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
حروف كروية
عبد المجيد عبد الرازق
ليلة كلها (جمال)

من حق محبي مريخ الوطن ان يتباهو ويفاخروا بالنجاح الذي حققه مهرجان تكريم رئيسهم جمال الوالي صانع الجمال بعد ان استمتع كل من تابع المهرجان داخل الملعب او عبر الفضائيات بواحدة من اروع لوحات الوفاء واجمل ليلي الوطن تجدست فيها كل معاني الوفاء لرجل اعطي بلاحدود والتي تؤكد من جديد عظمة هذا الكيان العظيم وعظمة المنتمين اليه فحقق المهرجان كل اهدافه وعلي راسها رد الجميل لجمال واداء الواجب الوطني بتخصيص كل عائد المباراة من مبيعات التذاكر والرعاية لدعم القوات المسلحة وهو امر ليس بغريب علي المريخ الذي زين جيد الوطن باغلي الالقاب.

ومن حق اللجنة المنظمة للمهرجان وعلي راسها الدكتور مصطفي عثمان علينا ان نشد علي ايديهم وهم يقفون وراء هذا النجاح الكبير وكل من ساهم من اعضاء اللجان المختلفة حتي تحققت كل الاهداف مما يؤكد ان المريخ كما قلت من قبل غني بالكوادر التي تملك الفكر وتجيد صناعة النجاح وقد كشف هذا المهرجان خامات كامنة نتمني ان يستفيد منها المجلس والمريخ مقبل علي دخول مرحلة جديدة في تاريخه تتطلب توفر العناصر المؤهلة التي تملك الفكر والعقلية الاحترافية.

ومن حق السيد رئيس الجمهورية سعادة المشير عمر البشير ان نشكره نيابة عن كل الرياضيين علي تشريفه للمهرجان بعد ان زاده القا وجمالا ونشكره وهو يكرم واحد من انبل رجالات المجتمع الرياضي بوسام الرياضة الذهبي لان جمال يستحق اغلي الاوسمة ونعتبر هذا الوسام تكريم لكل الرياضيين ويؤكد ان الدولة تعترف وتقدر وتثمن دوركل من يعطي لهذا الوطن الغالي .

مكاسب كبيرة خرج بها المريخ امس من هذا المهرجان وعلي راسها نجاح قطاع الاسنتثمار في ايجاد موارد بعد ان حقق عائد ا كبيرا غطي كل المنصرفات وزاد عليها وضح ان وحدة ابناء المريخ يمكن ان تدفع به كثيرا الي الامام بعد ان تناسي الجميع الخلافات وبغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة فقد حققت ايضا اهدافها الفنية بالنسبة للفريق ولانريد ان نحكم علي اللاعبين الاجانب الذين خاضوا التجربة رغم انهم قدموا ملامح جيدا ونتمني ان لايتسرع المجلس في التعاقد معهم دون اخضاعهم لاختبارات اضافية خاصة الظهير الايسر الذي لم يقم بدوره الدفاعي وطانت كل هجمات الاهلي ف يالشوط الاول من جانبه كما ان المهاجم الايفواري رغم سرعته لكن وضح ان جسمه زائد وهو ليس لاعب مستقبل .

التحية لجمال في يوم تكريمه .

مكسيم فعلا من المظاليم

رغم انها اول مشاركة رسمية له وفي مباراة كبيرة وامام نجوم كبار فقد اثبت المدافع الكمروني مكسيم انه بالفعل مدافع متميز وان الكوكي ظلمه كثيرا ولو فرط المريخ فيه يكون قد خسر مدافعا قويا.

حروف خاصة
مشاركة السيد الامين البرير رئيس نادي الهلال وتكريمه لرئيس المريخ تحتاج مني الي عودة يوم غد ان شاء الله بعد ان اعادنا للزمن الجميل

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووورين يــ صفوه على مجهودكم الكبير تسلموووو 
*

----------

